# Chinese spoken here



## lautaro

Hello!
I need to publish a notice with this sentence but I am not sure about translation:
*Chinese spoken *in the sense of "Chinese language is understood here" can be one of these? And what is the best option?
我们讲汉语
汉语说
汉语发言

thank you

LAU


----------



## Lamb67

我们讲汉语， is my vote especially when it is meant to be spoken by a foreigner.


----------



## samanthalee

There is a related thread:
*Cantonese is spoken here*


----------



## HTOT

"Chinese language is understood here"means这儿的人懂汉语
in this sense,我们讲汉语is the best option of three


----------



## lautaro

Thank you all. 
Your options are OK but I wish to maintain impersonality. I know there must be a subject but I would avoid sentences as "我/我们讲汉语" because this can create expectations in user's minds and not everybody here is able to speak Mandarin. In this sense HTOT's suggestion sounds good: "这儿的人懂汉语" but how about putting 汉语 as subject?

Thank you


----------



## Ghabi

You can make 汉语 as the topic of the sentence: "汉语嘛,这里也有人懂!"


----------



## Lamb67

汉语无障碍，if you are expecting some Chinese speakers coming to you and worrying about the language issue.


----------



## Ghabi

Lamb67 said:


> 汉语无障碍


It's quite creative, but I wonder whether people would understand it, as 无障碍 is usually used to modify a noun.


----------



## Lamb67

汉语交流无障碍 communication


----------



## Razzle Storm

汉人之言，此地有其知者。

OR

汉人之言，其知者在此地。



In all seriousness though,

这里有懂汉语的人！ is my contribution.

I don't know if you're adamant about having 汉语 as the subject, but the above sentences do not imply that everyone there knows Chinese.


----------



## shiren77

The simplest is “您可以说汉语”。


----------



## indigoduck

lautaro said:


> Hello!
> I need to publish a notice with this sentence but I am not sure about translation:
> *Chinese spoken *in the sense of "Chinese language is understood here" can be one of these? And what is the best option?
> 我们讲汉语
> 汉语说
> 汉语发言
> 
> thank you
> 
> LAU


 
What does everyone think about

 我们会说中国话？


----------



## Cytheria

Of the three choices, 我们讲汉语 is the best.

As for 我们会说中国话, I've never heard anyone use "中国话" before, that's like a foreigner translation. Either 中文 or 汉语。

汉语无障碍 is pretty cool, lol. Though if you want to be real proper about it, you could say something like Razzle Storm said, or like "此地说汉语."


----------



## yuechu

Cytheria said:


> As for 我们会说中国话, I've never heard anyone use "中国话" before, that's like a foreigner translation.


It's not commonly used (中国话), but Chinese people do use it in very specific circumstances, right? (At least, I've heard it before...)


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> It's not commonly used (中国话), but Chinese people do use it in very specific circumstances, right? (At least, I've heard it before...)


Right. There's even a pop song for it.

By the way, about the original question, if it's for a very formal setting, I'd advice: 提供汉语服务


----------

